# Palm TX Problem



## Alpha143 (Dec 10, 2005)

I recently purchased a Palm TX. I really like it besides the fact that there is a loud hiss noise when ever I use headphones to listen to music. When I play music it is so loud that I have to turn the music up really loud, just to even hear it. If anyone knows what to do to fix this problem, I would be very happy.

Thanks


----------



## catzi (Jan 4, 2006)

Try some different headphones. The Tungsten E2 also suffers from hiss and this can sound better/worse depending on the headphones. Generally headphones with inline volume control seem to be better.


----------

